# Ladyfingers - Barbie - "Stash Buster" Long Gown



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie Knitting Pattern
January, 2015

STASH BUSTER Long Gown

#3 US double pointed needles or circular needle
#8 US needles or circular needle
Markers
#3 weight baby sport yarn, sport yarn, or DK yarn - for bodice
#4 weight washable yarn (use up your stash)

With #3 US needles, cast on 44 stitches.
Knit IN BACK OF EACH STITCH across the row. 
NOTE: Do this EVERY TIME after you cast on stitches. This will give you a nice finish to the row of cast on stitches.
Next Row: Wrong Side - knit 1 row.
Bind off for shoulder straps:
Row 1: Knit 6, BIND OFF the next 10 stitches, Knit 12, BIND OFF the next 10 stitches, Knit 6. 24 sts.
NOTE: After you bind off 10 stitches you will still have one stitch on the right hand needle. Count this stitch as #1 when you knit the next 12 stitches, then bind off 10 stitches (with one stitch on the right hand needle), you will only have to knit the remaining 5 stitches.
Row 2: Knit 6, CAST ON 3 stitches, Knit 12, CAST ON 3 stitches. Knit remaining 6 stitches. 30 sts.
NOTE: Since you always cast on stitches to the left hand needle, once you knit 6 (above), you will TURN your work in order to cast on 3 stitches (for the underarm area), TURN back to right side - then knit 12, TURN your work - cast on 3 stitches (for the second underarm area), TURN back to right side, and knit the remaining 6 stitches. 

On Row 1 you will bind off stitches to make the shoulder straps.
On Row 2 you will cast on stitches to complete the underarm area.

Remember to keep your stitches TIGHT in these underarm areas, and also knit IN BACK of each underarm stitch to make a nice finished edge. 

Place markers to decrease down to the hips:

K3, place maker, K10, PM, K4, PM, K10, PM, K3 = 30 stitches.
Purl back across the row, slipping the markers. (SM = slip markers).
K3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over knit stitch (PSSO), K6, K2 together, SM, K4, SM, slip 1, knit 1 PSSO, K6, K2 together, SM, K3. = 26 sts.
K3, SM, s1, k1, PSSO, K4, K2 together, SM, K4, SM, s1, k1, PSSO, K4, K2 together, SM, K3.= 22 sts.
K3, SM, s1, k1, PSSO, K2, K2 together, SM, K4, SM, s1, k1, PSSO, K2, K2 together, SM, K3. = 18 sts.
You are at or near the waistline. DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS.
Knit 1 row, slipping markers, with no decrease.
Purl 1 row, slipping markers.

Increase for hips:

Knit across, slipping markers, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. 4 sts increased on each knit row.
Purl back across the row, with NO increase.
Continue in this manner until stitches are divided on the needles, as follows:
8 - marker - 4 - marker - 14 - marker - 4 - marker - 8 = 38 sts.

Full Long Skirt:

Cut yarn used for bodice, leaving a strand long enough to sew up to neckline.
Attach #4 heavier weight yarn and with #3 needles, knit across, increasing in every stitch. 
Knit back across the row, on the wrong side.
Change to #8 needles.
Row 1: Right Side - Knit 1, Slip 1 across the row.
Row 2: Wrong Side - Purl.
Continue working Rows 1 and 2 for 12 rows. End with Row 1.
Work 3 rows in garter stitch (knit every row).
Next Row: Right Side - Knit and increase in every stitch.
Knit 1 row.
Next Row: Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing across the row.
Work in ribbing for 8 rows. Bind off in ribbing.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Elaine, beautiful as usual.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. A perfect dress!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Cute. Here is the pdf version. Enjoy.


Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a gorgeous gown thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I just love the yellow you used in that gown. Thanks Elaine for another lovely outfit. :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

So pretty.....


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

So cute! Thank you,


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very different!! I like it!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous Elaine. Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing another pretty pattern.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another cute pattern. And thank you, Rhyanna, for the PDF for all of to download. You are both very generous with your time.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcome.

Rhyanna


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine is great in sharing her patterns with everyone.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

